# Is this a too good to be true story



## Socal996 (Jul 23, 2010)

Saw this post for a bike store in Jakarta, Indo while looking at Cervelo listings. Anyone dealt with them?

http://hendypratama.com/index.php


----------



## sparticus113 (Apr 5, 2009)

As a college student...I hope it is true. Indonesia based though...and you are looking at 400 dollars shipping roughly (To Colorado). If anyone has used this site, I would love to hear your experience.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

give it a try...let us know how that goes


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*If it sounds too good to be true....*



Socal996 said:


> Saw this post for a bike store in Jakarta, Indo while looking at Cervelo listings. Anyone dealt with them?
> 
> http://hendypratama.com/index.php


2010 S3 with Dura Ace for $3,960?!?!?!? I don't think this is legit.


----------



## Socal996 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure these are blems or knockoffs of some kind. I did check with an authorized Cervelo dealer in Jakarta and their frame price was within a couple hundred dollars of what you could purchase an S3 frame for here in the states.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

For the 84th time, there ARE NO LEGITIMATE ONLINE BIKE SELLERS IN INDONESIA!

Sadly, they keep popping up because stupid Americans get blinded by a price tag that, if they used a single bit of common sense, they would realize is below wholesale cost and therefore impossible.

Being a cheap-ass gets you exactly what you pay for; junk or vaporware.


----------

